# MySql: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist | <- ?



## cardex (1. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
Die im Topic enthaltene Fehlermeldung bekomme ich jedesmal in ein Error Log geschrieben, wenn ich mySQL zu starten versuche. Woran liegts und wie kann ich den Fehler beheben??


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. August 2002)

das (oder zumindest ein ähnliches) problem hatte ich auch mal. das kommt beispielsweise daher, dass man die systemdatenbank namens 'mysql' gelöscht oder selbst einträge daraus geändert hat. 

auf jeden fall hilft es, wenn man den datenbankserver neu installiert. so hab ich das jedenfalls gelöst.


----------



## cardex (1. August 2002)

Das kanns eigentlich nicht sein *g*
Hab schon mehrmals neu installiert und auch die registry bereinigt - alles ohne Erfolg. Dabei lief es gestern Nacht noch alles


----------



## cardex (2. August 2002)

Edit:
Fehler behoben...


----------



## loddarmattheus (13. August 2002)

*"Fehler behoben"*

Hi,

hab genau das gleiche Problem - gestern lief noch alles wunderbar und heute geht winmysqladmin nicht mehr auf "grün". kriege genau die gleiche fehlermeldung - woran liegt das??

//loddar


----------

